# (Consulta) Electrovalvula en proteus



## matis14 (Ene 24, 2013)

Hola amigos, estuve buscando en internet y todo y no puedo encontrar como poner una electrovalvula en el proteus, necesito manejarla con un PIC 16f877 pero no logro armar la simulacion completa debido a que no encuentro una electrovalvula, alguien tiene alguna solucion?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2013)

Poné un relé                                    !


----------

